

Which Navigational Model Do You Use? - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/design/five-navigational-models-for-websites-and-apps/

======
oscar-the-horse
So, what are navigational models?

They’re how webpages or views (mobile) link together to form an application or
website. And how users navigate those apps or websites.

